# Autotrail dripping tap removal?



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
Could anyone help with a small problem on my Autotrail cheyenne 840D. I have a leaking tap(dripping) in the washroom and so I need to remove it to see whats wrong so does anyone know how to remove it before I start trying. Any info would be welcome. Cheers Baz............. :?


----------

